# I wish I rinsed..



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with Flourite? I have two bags of it in my new 29gal and it's not extremely cloudy anymore but there is still the thin layer of red dust floating in the water column. It's been over 24hrs. I'm wondering if it will clear over a period of a few days, or am I gonna have to drain the tank and take the flourite out and rinse it? I really don't want to go to all of that trouble


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's the best substrate for planted tanks. Every good substrate needs rinsing.

The Japanese AquaSoil does not need rinsing and that's why it's the worst substrate ever.

--Nikolay


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol ok. Thankya


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

It will go away completely in a week or two, maybe sooner. I had the same mistake my first time around with Flourite, but even so, it's my favorite substrate. Rinsing it is no picnic either, and may have been the cause of my divorce!  Apparently using kitchen strainers to rinse this in the bath tub isn't a crowd pleaser!


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

lol! I actually ended up taking it out and rinsing it.. I've been rinsing it a little at a time and I just have one batch left.. I may get around to it this weekend... but lol I know what you mean about the mess it makes to rinse it.. I use the sink and after I'm done rinsing for the day I have to scru bit out, then spray it down with some bleach cleaner to make sure it doesn't stain!!! I'm hopoing it'll be worth it though!


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

The old Vortex diatom filters are great for this


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, good point. My Magnum filter that I had the first time around took care of it quickly once I put the micron filter in. I forgot about that actually.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I have found the best way to rinse substrate is in the yard, in a bucket. Just put the bucket on a slat of wood, and use your hose pressure to stir it thoroughly. 

And niko, you are a trip.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I did not rinse my fluorite & it clears after a while. When filling I tried not to disturb it.


----------

